
Critics call foul as Google takes aim at JavaScript with Dart - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/09/critics-call-foul-as-google-takes-aim-at-javascript-with-dart.ars
======
billswift
Two problems with this article. First, the primary critic they quote, and the
only individual named, is the creator of JavaScript. Naturally, with his
emotional and intellectual investment in JavaScript he is going to oppose
anything that may replace it.

Second is their criticism of Google designing the initial version of Dart
"behind closed doors" as a betrayal of open source. Generally, all open source
programs start privately then are opened when they reach an adequate level of
functionality that people can start hacking on them. Mozilla almost died when
it was open-sourced because it wasn't ready for most hackers to work on.

